# Misunderstanding



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The lesbians next door asked me what I would like for my birthday. 

I was quite surprised when they gave me a Rolex.

It was very nice of them, but I think they misunderstood me when I said, I
wanna watch.



Hope this does not offend anyone???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's got whiskers on it's so old.

Kev.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That's got whiskers on it's so old.
> 
> Kev.


So had one of the lesbian neighbours!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

I know and it was aimed at someone who has just got a rolex!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoa, it's getting a bit to Rich for me in here.

First it's sonesta getting a new MH and a Baby too apparently, now Rolex's being given away, it's all too much.

Kev.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Just where is this Lesbia ? :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: 

Kev.


----------

